# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  WTF? Just noticed major thinning

## blitzone

Hello, just need to rant a bit. 31 years old. Haven't had a haircut in 3 years, been sporting a man bun for 1.5years. Recently noticed my temples have receded a bit, figured no ****ing problem doesn't look too bad. Hit the beach and got a comment from my mate about looking pretty thin on top of the head, so I spent a few days looking at it, looked like it was just some thinning around the crown, not too bad. WRONG!! Looks like the beginning of norwood 5A, holy ****ing shit my father has the classic horse shoe look but I was hoping to avoid that. Reason being that I look/looked super young and slightly feminine in the face with minimal facial hair, also his balding started in his twenties. I guess I was overly optimistic (didn't really want to go bald with this face combined with my facial hair growth  :Big Grin: ). So WTF I was going to get a haircut but now shit not sure I have any other choices than the buzzz. Surprise mother****er! Or eheh the man bun can work for a year or two. 

Anyhow I have been super stressed for a two years or so and haven't slept, probably masturbated way too much also. Well ****. Time to relax.

Btw last year I got no comments on my hair line or thickness, seems like this is quite a recent development but I guess a long time coming. FFFFucj

----------


## Jackito

> Hello, just need to rant a bit. 31 years old. Haven't had a haircut in 3 years, been sporting a man bun for 1.5years. Recently noticed my temples have receded a bit, figured no ****ing problem doesn't look too bad. Hit the beach and got a comment from my mate about looking pretty thin on top of the head, so I spent a few days looking at it, looked like it was just some thinning around the crown, not too bad. WRONG!! Looks like the beginning of norwood 5A, holy ****ing shit my father has the classic horse shoe look but I was hoping to avoid that. Reason being that I look/looked super young and slightly feminine in the face with minimal facial hair, also his balding started in his twenties. I guess I was overly optimistic (didn't really want to go bald with this face combined with my facial hair growth ). So WTF I was going to get a haircut but now shit not sure I have any other choices than the buzzz. Surprise mother****er! Or eheh the man bun can work for a year or two. 
> 
> Anyhow I have been super stressed for a two years or so and haven't slept, probably masturbated way too much also. Well ****. Time to relax.
> 
> Btw last year I got no comments on my hair line or thickness, seems like this is quite a recent development but I guess a long time coming. FFFFucj


 Any chance you could post pictures? I'd recommend taking finasteride but it depends on the extent on the baldness. Either way I highly doubt you are a 5a otherwise you would've noticed the loss a lot sooner.

----------


## blitzone

> Any chance you could post pictures? I'd recommend taking finasteride but it depends on the extent on the baldness. Either way I highly doubt you are a 5a otherwise you would've noticed the loss a lot sooner.


 Well maybe later. No no you misunderstood not 5A but a similiar pattern with thinning from front to back. There is still quite a lot of hair but the thinning is really noticeable when the hair is rearranged or slightly combed. Didn't find a good match on the norwood scale, this is the best description I can do :/ There is a real risk I can't pull off any other haircuts than the buzz and man bun comfortably. Maybe some combing tricks but i'm not into that. Also noticed a bit fluffy texture in the hair on top, figured it was the new shampoo. 

Not sure about finasteride, thanks for the suggestion though. Had some bad experiences with meds in the past. This is quite a lot to take in, I had made my peace with the temples and maybe thinning crown but cmon this is way more  :Big Grin:  I'm thinking I'll get ripped and shave it all of, feels like a plan.

----------


## blitzone

Nevermind was going to clarify the norwood classification but really can't fit it in there

----------


## Jackito

> Well maybe later. No no you misunderstood not 5A but a similiar pattern with thinning from front to back. There is still quite a lot of hair but the thinning is really noticeable when the hair is rearranged or slightly combed. Didn't find a good match on the norwood scale, this is the best description I can do :/ There is a real risk I can't pull off any other haircuts than the buzz and man bun comfortably. Maybe some combing tricks but i'm not into that. Also noticed a bit fluffy texture in the hair on top, figured it was the new shampoo. 
> 
> Not sure about finasteride, thanks for the suggestion though. Had some bad experiences with meds in the past. This is quite a lot to take in, I had made my peace with the temples and maybe thinning crown but cmon this is way more  I'm thinking I'll get ripped and shave it all of, feels like a plan.


 My man, if hairloss doesn't bother you that much then do it! Because trust me.. it isn't worth the stress and anxiety it will cause. You're also at the age where people tend not to give a **** about hair loss, it's become the norm in many men. Women are also past the stage of wanting a pretty boy. They're older and readying theirselves to settle down which means they'll want a strong, dominant man in their life. You've got the right idea buzzing it so go out there and get that dominant look. You'll be smashing pasty left, right and centre bro. 

Get shredded, grow a thick stubble, get a tan and maybe some tattoo's. You will look like the don! Another thing which can improve your appearance is SMP if you don't like the completely bald look. Micropogmentation can really transform an individuals appearance!

----------


## allbertluu

Although it has the same error as Fall Guys, the game has selected and planned inherited, and developed many interesting elements from the original, becoming a cool copy of Fall Guys. In short, this is a fun action game that will bring you and your friends and family moments of great entertainment.
cinenerdle stumble guys

----------


## QuackyHair

If you are seriously worried about your hairloss I'd recommend starting treatment. I saw you don't want to use fin, maybe use min + dermaneedles?

----------

